# royal ID. possibly woma pinstripe?



## scites (Mar 11, 2014)

Reptile Forums - scites's Album: new snakes - Picture

check out my member photos. i just picked these snakes up in a collection i bought and have not clue what genes a few of them have in them


----------



## scites (Mar 11, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## scites (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## scites (Mar 11, 2014)

*updated pics*

here are to updated pics of the snakes in question. both locking with pastel females, so im hoping to prove something out genetic


----------



## scites (Mar 11, 2014)

as stated. i bought a collection of snakes and these guys just happen to be in the collection. mother was a WC with a thick black stripe and weird patterns, father was either a bumble bee or the spider woma. beleive father was a bee as babys have pastel in them.everything that came out of the WC females clutch has thick bold striping as if genetic black back


----------



## scites (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyone


----------



## Pockets (May 27, 2014)

Sorry bud no Idea but they do look nice.

Might be worth sending some pics to some other breeders online


----------

